# Crooked Lawyers?



## caseyh (Nov 2, 2013)

What are the odds of blindly picking a good attorney in Mexico? I figure its probably very regional but I'll take whatever you have. I'm looking into Quintana Roo near Chetumal. 

I'd also like your opinion on scales of crooked. On a scale of 1-10 how good is the average. 
1 - out to steal everything from day one no matter what
5- Wants to help but is ineffective OR Is just indifferent 
10 - Willing to go against Mexicans (God forbid their family) and really fight/bribe for you to get it done

I am not going to blindly pick but I'd like to get an idea. I figure most of us need a 7 or 8 (10 is a fairy tale unless your Coca-Cola)...honest, hard working and 1% dirty. But we all know if it gets really ugly (the Cartel takes your house) he might be gone. 

I know in other Latin Countries its not really crooked per se that is the problem. Sometimes it just a complicated poorly run system. I have friends fighting an eviction from a commercial space in Costa Rica. They have a great lawyer (9.2 ish lol) and have won the case (not in court but on the streets). The cops are on their side but they are completely confused about how to "side with the gringos". Its just never happened before! Its nice to watch the country mature, funny to see them bewildered. 

Anyway, I hope not to many of you have horror stories.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

Are you writing a book? I'm wondering, given the types of questions you've been asking. I think the answer to this question is that attorneys are best selected in Mexico as the result of the recommendations of people you can trust, who live in the area about which legal quesitons are being asked. The legal and criminal justice, the judical system in Mexico is horribly corrupt. _Caveat Emptor_. Now, what's next?


----------



## caseyh (Nov 2, 2013)

No book...lol. I am about to spend my life savings. I thought it would be a good idea to do some research. I plan to buy several really cheap properties across Central America. I may buy a few in really random places where I don't have friends. I am specifically targeting places with tourism potential that have not tapped tourism yet. By definition, I will have no gringos to follow. 

I also think that recommendations are only so helpful. Its possible that they have a great lawyer that has not shown their true colors yet. They might have gotten lucky and the lawyer never got the chance to rob them. OR I might get involved in a transaction with the lawyers family and not know it. Finally the expat might be just as crooked and working with them. 

I am still considering ejido lands. I want to interview a dozen lawyers about it when I get back to Chetumal. If 5 out of 10 say its safe but this thread says 5 out of 10 are crooked then I have something to base decisions on. I.E. if 9 out of 10 say its safe and 3 out of 10 are crooked then maybe it actually is safe. Really what I want to know... will ejido land ever be safe buy?


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

> A foole & his money, be soone at debate: which after with sorow, repents him to late.


Sometimes translated as:



> A fool and his money are soon parted


Source: _Five Hundreth Pointes of Good Husbandrie, 1573_

Best of luck with your plans.


----------



## caseyh (Nov 2, 2013)

Longford said:


> Sometimes translated as:
> Source: _Five Hundreth Pointes of Good Husbandrie, 1573_
> Best of luck with your plans.


Thanks for calling me a fool! I needed that and it really helped the thread. 

You have had something negative to say in every thread I have commented in...back off 

I remember my mother teaching me f you don't have anything nice to say don't say anything at all!


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

caseyh said:


> Thanks for calling me a fool! I needed that and it really helped the thread.
> 
> You have had something negative to say in every thread I have commented in...back off
> 
> I remember my mother teaching me f you don't have anything nice to say don't say anything at all!


I agree!


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

[_QUOTE=caseyh;2300393]No book...lol. I am about to spend my life savings. I thought it would be a good idea to do some research. I plan to buy several really cheap properties across Central America. I may buy a few in really random places where I don't have friends. I am specifically targeting places with tourism potential that have not tapped tourism yet. By definition, I will have no gringos to follow. 

I also think that recommendations are only so helpful. Its possible that they have a great lawyer that has not shown their true colors yet. They might have gotten lucky and the lawyer never got the chance to rob them. OR I might get involved in a transaction with the lawyers family and not know it. Finally the expat might be just as crooked and working with them. 

I am still considering ejido lands. I want to interview a dozen lawyers about it when I get back to Chetumal. If 5 out of 10 say its safe but this thread says 5 out of 10 are crooked then I have something to base decisions on. I.E. if 9 out of 10 say its safe and 3 out of 10 are crooked then maybe it actually is safe. Really what I want to know... will ejido land ever be safe buy?[/QUOTE]_

It took me a while but I now have figured out casey is pulling our collective legs in order to generate an amusing, to casey at least, dialogue among incredulous responders. No one but someone with meatloaf in the cranium would embark on a more absurd real estate investment program in Southern Mexico and Central America as casey is proposing and, even more absurdly, use attorneys practicing in that region as investment advisors. We have been taken for a ride but Dawg is now dismounting. Adios casey but if you are serious, I have a bridge across the Golden Gate I will sell you and if you wonder whether or not I have clear title, talk to my attorney or a dozen of my attorneys in the Bay Area. They will assuage your concerns.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Lawyers are a dime and dozen and I would guess that no many of them will tell you to forget ejido when they have something to gain in helping you finding one or naviguate through one.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

I just love these stories about gringos buying property in Mexico. Every time I read one, I say to myself, "I'm glad I didn't buy!"


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

yes very entertaining..


----------



## caseyh (Nov 2, 2013)

citlali said:


> Lawyers are a dime and dozen and I would guess that no many of them will tell you to forget ejido when they have something to gain in helping you finding one or naviguate through one.


Finally some useful information. I was hoping for better news but the truth works too.

Thanks.


----------

